# 2012 Muzzy buck



## joshsuth (Sep 17, 2012)

Spent the last 12 days chasing buglin bulls with my wife. Had a great time with her, she made a great shot on a solid bull, we saw some giants but just could not seal the deal on them.

We found this dude in a clearing and put the sneak on him, hit him at 91 yards.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

That's a good looking buck. Good job!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

wow that is a great buck. congrats


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Heck of a buck! Congrats!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats on a solid buck. Sounds and looks like you and the wife had some good times in the hills!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That is one heck of a buck! Congrats!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nice buck!!!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

very nice buck! congratulations!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome buck! great character.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Great buck!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a very good looking buck. Congrats.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Great hunt. I like to say the best way to ruin a mule deer hunt is to shoot an elk. But, a great way to improve an elk hunt is to shoot a mature buck. Pretty buck there, well done.


----------



## joshsuth (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments, we taped him out at 196 and some change last night.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

nice job Josh!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet buck, Josh. I'm jealous!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gorgeous buck! What region?


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow looks like you had a phenomenal season congratulations


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on a great buck and bull!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Nice Buck!!! that is beautiful. What are some of the measurements on him? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats a awesome buck! So this on the Boulder?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW! Congrats!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

What a great buck sounds like some great time in the outdoors congrats.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

That is a beautiful buck, great hunt for ii and ur wife..


----------

